

Steve Jobs is Watching You - gaitdoctor
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/steve-jobs-watching-you-apple-seeking-patent-0

======
Xuzz
Firstly, please get rid of the caps in the title (and the spelling error). :(

Anyway, I'm not sure how this is spyware. Properly implemented, this is no
different than systems that already exist to take photos of someone when they
have stolen your device. I think the EFF should wait until this is actually
implemented (or not!) and then see what the actual end result of it is.

~~~
lwhi
This is _literally_ spyware;

1\. It aims to function without the user's knowledge.

2\. It aims to collect data about the user for use by a third party.

~~~
Xuzz
Is the user, in this case, a thief? If so, and it's a switch you enable, it
seems pretty benign to me.

(But, before discussing this more: it's not spyware -- or anything -- if it
only exists in a patent application.)

------
animal
This is old (published august 2010). What are the sources of this article?

While I am certainly leery of this sort of thing and would not be surprised if
it was at least partially true, it seems like bullshit to me.

